# gif statt png mit Fireworks!



## Dakilla (15. Februar 2004)

Hallo!
Ich habe volgendes prob! ich hab mir einen Banner animiert! Ist ja gut gelungen aber er soll als gif gespeichert werden und das funtz ned! Es ist immer png da!
Arr was soll ich da machen?
Ich hab auch schon auf der Seite einegestellt animiertes gif! half aber auch ned!

MFG D4K!ZZ4


----------



## SixDark (15. Februar 2004)

Hi!

Versuch es mal über Datei -> Exportvorschau, da stellst Du dann oben links das Format ein, dann sollte es klappen...

MfG
..::SD::..


----------

